# Banana Syrup - Sydney



## SuiCIDER (26/2/11)

Anyone know where I can pick up some banana syrup? Would prefer to buy than to order off the net. If not banana syrup than a juice/nectar/extract would probably work just as well!

Thanks!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/2/11)

try asian food section or store .. I've had juice before from coles .. 

cheers


----------



## SuiCIDER (26/2/11)

I tried my local coles, all they had is mango/banana or strawberry/banana. I was thinking going to Gloria Jeans to see if they have a bottle of that syrup they use.


----------



## Muggus (26/2/11)

What about banana liqueur?
I'm pretty sure Suntory make one, similiar looking bottle to Midori. I'm sure there are other brands too.


----------



## SuiCIDER (26/2/11)

Banana liquer would work also, but I'm looking for the cheapest alternative possible!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/2/11)

SuiCIDER said:


> but I'm looking for the cheapest alternative possible!




A Banana


----------



## SuiCIDER (1/3/11)

Nowadays that's not the cheapest alternative, that's the sad thing. But to be fair, I've had it sitting on bananas for the past 4 months with no flavour imparted.


----------



## MHB (1/3/11)

Ask at your local home brew shop, most stock essences there are several Banana flavours available. The good thing about essences is that they are water/alcohol soluble, if you go for one designed for milkshakes, coffee or general food flavouring it is more likely to be fat soluble. Alcohol soluble flavours wont degrade the head on your beer.
I have sold people Orange, Chocolate, Hazelnut, Bourbon, Whiskey and of host of others to put in beer, I would recommend the Prestige brand as giving the best results.
MHB


----------



## Verbyla (1/3/11)

Banana Spirit Essence

http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/afawcs013382...uctdetails.html


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/11)

As hinted by MHB, the signature aroma of a particular fruit is usually just one or two esters which can be manufactured in the lab - if you've ever been to one of those jelly beans shops with a hundred varieties you'll know what I mean - instant hit of passionfruit, coconut, kiwifruit - amazing :icon_drool2: . Banana was one of the first to be isolated and a good quality essence from a LHBS should hit the spot.


----------



## wobblythongs (1/3/11)

Try typing Monin or Giffard syrups. I got a price of $14 for a 700 ml bottle in Sydney. You always see that kind of stuff in commercial kitchen catering suppliers stores.


----------

